# Fat Burning Tablets



## CamdenGuy

I was wondering if anyone had any advice or guidance on fat burning tablets. I have just seen my abs for the first time in a few years and was hoping for more definition at a quicker rate !!


----------



## CamdenGuy

And having read some ads I see that fat burners will help you ' lose water weight '. Doesn't Creatine create water retention?


----------



## hackskii

Yes creatine does kindof create water retention but not in the skin, it is in the muscle, which could give the muscles more of a full look.


----------



## Pex

I'm into my 10th cutting week and I've just started some fat burning tablets (Citrimax2). I believe they work by thickening the blood (make sure you've got great cardiovascular health), increasing body temperature and quickening the heartrate thus increasing metabolism. I'll let you know how effective they are for the last stages of cutting (I can see 4 abs if I flex so far!).


----------



## hackskii

Diet will do enough for the weight loss that you are looking for.

STimulants can have bad effects on the cardio vascular system.

Not to mention they can be addictive too and give you loss of sleep.

A proper diet will help you more than anything that tabs can do.

No magic bullet for dieting down, other than diet.


----------



## skizxi

i've used "lean system 7" before and they worked well for me - but if i remember rightly they were quite expensive.


----------



## DB

sann tight work well, not taht expensive either


----------



## Moray Muscle

Sida Cordifolia by reflex work very well only 19.99 for 90 tabs

burn the fat and give u a hell of a buzz before training


----------



## robdog

Moray Muscle said:


> Sida Cordifolia by reflex work very well only 19.99 for 90 tabs
> 
> burn the fat and give u a hell of a buzz before training


I prefer Epadrine before a workout. Alot cheaper than anything else aswell.


----------



## Moray Muscle

robdog said:


> I prefer Epadrine before a workout. Alot cheaper than anything else aswell.


----------



## turbo

I think fat burning tablets do help, but they arnt a magic pill. How i find they help is that some of them, like the ephadrine ones, will help give you a performance boost when your doing your cardio. So, you can do more cardio or do it more intensively which helps burn the fat off. I personally like Thermogensis which TMOF sell. It works for me. But there are other good ones out there. San Tight is well reviewed by people who have tried it.

Personally i wouldnt be doing cardio 6 days a week else if you want to up the cardio what more can you do? 2 hours a day instead of 1? Thats a serious amount of cardio. I usually start off doing 2 sessions a week, then up it to 3 sessions a week and maybe 4 sessions if im struggling to loose that last bit of fat.

As hackskii says, diet is a big part of loosing fat so before forking out on some fat burners you really need to give your diet the once over to see where you can tweek it. And when you do that, dont suddenly drop out all calories, gratually lower them over the weeks as you are increasing your cardio.

Either way, as a gauge, if your loosing 2lb a week of fat then you are doing very well.


----------



## TypeR

robdog said:


> I prefer Epadrine before a workout. Alot cheaper than anything else aswell.


yep agree, not a big fan of it though! or any weight loss supps, if you was after anything like that Epadrine is the only one i would use


----------



## Z3R0-CooL

WTF is epadrine??????

ephedrine u mean?


----------



## hackskii

Z3R0-CooL said:


> WTF is epadrine??????
> 
> ephedrine u mean?


Yes

Also is a good bronchiodialator, main ingrediant in primatine tablets.

Clenbuteral is a bronchiodialator as well.

Good for cardio as you will have some good wind.


----------

